# blu-ray



## hvyres (Sep 30, 2009)

what is the best blu-ray player out there??

what do you have ??


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

This has been talked about in many threads. But The Opo BluRay seems to be the number one pick next to the Sony PS3 followed by Pioneer.


----------



## hvyres (Sep 30, 2009)

i just got the samsung 1590 (nice player) but looking to see what's better .

thanks


----------



## MatrixDweller (Jul 24, 2007)

I guess that depends if budget is not in consideration.

The new Denon universal players when coupled with a Denon receiver that has Denon Link 4th are very impressive but also very expensive. The gains would only be marginal over the Oppo universal player. The PS3 is a good all around system with the added benefit of being a game console and media streamer, but it's not a universal player (won't play SACD or DVD-Audio).

I'd say, if budget is not unlimited, the Oppo takes the prize.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I have a Playstation 3 in the theater room. I have no intention of buying any other Blu-Ray players.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

The playstation 3 is a very good BD player by all accounts, and with the new version it now offers Bitstream over HDMI so as good as it gets I suppose...


----------



## MatrixDweller (Jul 24, 2007)

I do agree the PS3 is great and has a lot of other features not present in most BD players. The fact that is a media server/streamer and a good gaming system is a definite plus. The only thing that it doesn't have is SACD and DVD Audio support. The older PS3 versions did have SACD support but they have long since been discontinued. I have a 40GB PS3 and I love it.

So really if SACD and/or DVD Audio is not something you need/want then the PS3 is the best bang for the buck. I'd say it's most likely the best deal going in any AV electronics. You would be hard pressed to make a HTPC for under $300 with a Bluray drive that could match it.


----------



## Lordoftherings (Feb 8, 2009)

I'll say, without a doubt, the Oppo BDP-83 Universal Blu-ray Player.

* Here: http://hometheatermag.com/discplayers/oppo_bdp-83_universal_blu-ray_player/

** And here: http://www.audioholics.com/reviews/...-hd-dvd-blu-ray/oppo-bdp-83-universal-blu-ray

*** Also here: http://www.ultimateavmag.com/hddiscplayers/oppo_bdp-83_universal_disc_player/\

**** Again: http://www.hometheaterhifi.com/dvd-players/284-a-secrets-dvd-player-benchmark-review.html

***** And again: http://www.hometheaterhifi.com/dvd-players/289-a-secrets-dvd-player-benchmark-review.html

****** Here too: http://www.avguide.com/review/playback-22-oppo-digital-bdp-83-blu-rayuniversal-player

******* Top it off: http://www.oppodigital.com/blu-ray-bdp-83/blu-ray-BDP-83-Review.aspx


))) Need more convincing?


----------



## oposky2006 (Jan 4, 2010)

i use Sony - Blu-ray Disc Player with 1080p Output ,For high-definition movie playback with resolution up to 5 times greater than DVD. Watch films in stunning high-definition just like you do on the big screen


----------



## MatrixDweller (Jul 24, 2007)

oposky2006 said:


> i use Sony - Blu-ray Disc Player with 1080p Output ,For high-definition movie playback with resolution up to 5 times greater than DVD. Watch films in stunning high-definition just like you do on the big screen


Are you a Sony employee or did you copy that from an advertisement?


----------



## RBTO (Jan 27, 2010)

If you're looking for a good player at a lower cost, consider the Panasonic line. I have two (a BD 35 and BD60) and have been real happy (cost considered) with both. Also, something to think about if you're going to buy is the infusion of 3D technology. Panasonic has a 3D line ready to roll if you're interested in 3D. They are backward compatible and will play non-3D as well, but if I were thinking about a BD player right now, I'd be a little patient and see what is to be offered this season. If you get a non-3D player and then see 3D and like it, you'll be back to buying another player.


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

I would say Oppo as it stands they offer 3 BDP's BDP83 SE, BDP 83 and the soon to be released BDP80 which have an MSRP of $289 here is a first look.

http://www.audioholics.com/reviews/...-dvd-blu-ray/oppo-bdp-80-universal-first-look


----------

